# Looking for a good Java Programmer



## Wastedslayer (Mar 17, 2009)

Basically for my class I need to make 3 files:

P04
P04Cylinder
P04CylinderInterface

P04Cylinder Implements P04CylinderInterface

and then P04 is your main()

my issue is I was sick when we covered interfaces, so I am so lost its not even funny!

If you want to speak with me Id hope to do it over AIM or something we can Im with because I need my issue fixed rather quickly, I have the files made im Just receiving a compiling error, I dont mind sending you the files.

AIM is Wastedslyr and my email is wastedslayer@gmail.com

Hit me back,
Mike


----------



## Oliver_FF (Mar 17, 2009)

In a small nutshell:

1. A Java Interface is a class that just contains empty definitions of methods.
2. Any number of classes can "implement" an interface class.
3. Every class that does "implement" an interface class MUST contain methods that override those listed in the interface.
4. In P04 you can create objects of static type "P04CylinderInterface". You can instantiate it to any class that implements that interface.


```
public interface P04CylinderInterface {
    public String giveMeText();
}
```


```
public class P04Cylinder implements P04CylinderInterface {
    public String giveMeText() {
        return "TEXT!!";
    }
}
```


```
public class P04  {
    public static void main(string[] args){
        P04CylinderInterface p;
        p = new P04Cylinder();
        System.out.println(p.giveMeText());
    }
}
```

Give that a go, i'd try it but it's late and i've got work tomorrow. Good luck


----------



## mrw1986 (Apr 9, 2009)

p1142299 said:


> Dongguan Hengjia Electronics Co., Ltd. is a professional Airplane Headphones manufacturer and exporter in China. We are specializing in Airplane Headphones ,noise cancelling headphones, noise cancelling headsets, airbus earphone.



WTF. Spam.


----------



## bail_w (Apr 10, 2009)

How about you post your codes and the errors here then we will see what is your problem.


----------

